# Squats and Dead lifts with riding?



## cnardone

How do you? Or do you at all? work in dead lifts and squats into your biking program.

I never enjoyed going to the gym and was really inconsistent with it. and I was (still am) in horrific shape with my hip flexors in particular starting to atrophy. 

So, I started biking 3 months ago and I ride 3/ 4 times a week. My legs have some soreness (purely normal muscle soreness) most days. I am slowly getting stronger / faster and less sore. 

I did dead lifts for the first time yesterday and boy am I sore today. Sore enough that I skipped riding this morning. As I am biking more, I have more desire to get to the gym and increase overall strength.

Any ideas on mixing in squats and Deadlifts other than plan to take the day off after either of these exercises? Only do them in the winter when I ride less due to the cold?

Any ideas would be appreciated.

thanks
cmn


----------



## sdeeer

In the interest of my current available time I will say use the search feature as there are some good discussions about this here on this forum. 

To summarize, the utility of applying RT to cycling depends on multiple factors such as total time, training load, ability to recover, etc. Some _like_ to lift and others don't. 

I agree with Alex Simmons that the best exercise for improving cycling is cycling, with the caveat that for some (maybe fiber type and ability to recruit high order motor unit dependent) RT applied appropriate may allow for greater cycling muscle use.

YMVV and the data (science) is still a bit mixed......


----------



## cnardone

You are right, I could have done more searching. It just seemed pointless. Most of the threads seem to degenerate to lifting does not make you faster vs, it worked for me.

I am not looking to get into that discussion. I am never going to race. Of course I'd like to improve my cycling; but my main goal is overall health. That is why I started riding. I plan on working in weight training into my exercise routine. Just wondering how some have done it without reducing the amount I ride as I am currently enjoying the ride.

thanks
cmn


----------



## Poncharelli

cnardone said:


> I am never going to race. Of course I'd like to improve my cycling; but my main goal is overall health. That is why I started riding. I plan on working in weight training into my exercise routine. Just wondering how some have done it without reducing the amount I ride as I am currently enjoying the ride.


If your not racing, then that makes it easy. Definitely weight train. Being 47 years old and a lifetime athlete in several sports, I believe weight training is the most beneficial activity you can do. I tell people "buy a set of dumbbells, use them several days a week, and don't stop till the day you die." 

Riding a bike is enjoyable, but it does have it's issues: collision with cars, low bone density development, male issues (numbness, ED; I even saw a recent article claiming increased prostate cancer risk), and potential high energy impacts with the ground (compared to other exercise). 

When I mix weightlifting with riding, I like to have my lifting days on my hard riding days. For example, I do a hard group ride on Tuesday, and when I get home, lift weights with the dumbbells. Then I do easy spin days in between to recovery. 

If your looking at building muscle, then endurance activities are somewhat incompatible. Endurance activities reduces testosterone which is needed to build muscle. But it does depend on how much time you spend performing the activity.


----------



## aclinjury

If you're looking to be healthy, then your number 1 goal is to eat healthy. Fitness and health are different things. Simply riding more but still eating crap does not make one healthier.

Having said that, you're not a racer, then I'd say by all means lift at least 2 days/wk. Cycling is such a specific sport that if you want to be really good at it, it demands sacrifice, like a huge amount of time, and at the risk of loosing bone density (pro cyclists have the weakest bones around save for ballerinas). I usually lift 2 days/wk, then get on the bike for an easy ride after each lifting session. And since you're not a pro cyclist, you can look to lift year round. There is no need to "lift only in off-season", because your off-season is year round. Besides you don't want the muscles gained from deadlift and squatting to under atrophy do you.

Cycling has got to be one of the most unnatural movement in the sporting world, so unnatural that cyclists often emphasize "fitting" so much (it's not a coincidene). I've never seen any sport that emphasize fitting so much as cycling. Fitting in running means get a pairs of shoes and shorts that don't give you blister, and off you go. But in cycling, we have to pay $200 for a "pro fit"? Why? Perhaps we're not designed to cycle. So on this note, it's a good idea to mix in other sports into your life. This is coming from a guy who puts in almost 20 hrs/wk on his bike!


----------



## PBL450

Absolutely, lifting will help you toward your fitness goal. Don't limit yourself to squats and dead lifts, in fact don't do both in the same lifting cycle unless it's for a specific training purpose. The squat is the king of all lifts. Switch in dead lifts when you cool it on squats for a bit. Squat/Deadlift/cycle... Isn't a great fitness formula... I'd recommend you do a structured workout like Verstagen's Core Performance. Once you establish baseline fitness (16 or so weeks) you can wander off and design your own sport specific or lifestyle/fitness goal specific lifting plan. That way you reduce rather than increase the risk of injury while your whole body benefits, especially your hip flexors.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I lift because I really enjoy it, I do not race. I do legs twice a week. Squat/deadlift supersets, leg extension/leg curl superset/ standing calf extension/chinup superset.
I have my own Smith machine at home. 

If you are doing deadlifts you need a qualified coach. You can hurt yourself!

Google Wendler 5x5 or Starting Strength. Have a plan when you go to the gym!


----------



## MerlinAma

I don't see how anyone could really answer your question without knowing your age. For a senior citizen like myself, strength training is critical as we lose muscle mass with age. If you are 25, different answer.


----------



## cnardone

I am 42 years old. I used to lift pretty regularly for about 8 years (28-36). While I never loved lifting I was playing a lot of softball and that kept me going to the gym. I played on multiple teams for 10-12 years. When my 3rd Child was born (I now have 4), I fell off the proverbial wagon. I went to the gym less and less, then I stopped playing ball giving me even less reason to go to the gym. 

When I taught the kids to ride this year, I realized I liked biking. So I bought a bike in June and have been riding regularly (3-4 times a week). I have to ride early, before the kids are up. So I've gotten used to getting up @ 6:00-6:15. For whatever reason, I've begun to look forward to the gym a bit. Body in motion stays in motion?? I don't know. Anyway, squats and trap bar dead lifts have been part of my lifting for as long as I can remember.

Since starting to ride my legs have been pretty consistently sore so I've stayed away from legs in the gym. But as I ride more my leg soreness has been reducing. I did my longest ride, 29 miles and almost 3000 feet of climbing Saturday and my legs felt real good yesterday (Sunday) morning. Good enough that I did dead lifts for the first time since May. 

Monday has been one of my ride days since I began. When I got up this morning (Monday), my legs told me to go back to bed. So I went to the gym and did some upper body, core, and stretching. So I was wondering how you guys work in legs around riding.

It is only a sample size of 1, but it seem that 
Day 1: Hard ride 
Day 2: Legs in the gym 
Day 3: Hard ride 
Is not going to work for me. 

Maybe the answer is as simple as the day after legs in the gym is rest day, or a light spin /no hills easy day in the saddle.

Just looking for how others have worked this.


----------



## PBL450

MerlinAma said:


> I don't see how anyone could really answer your question without knowing your age. For a senior citizen like myself, strength training is critical as we lose muscle mass with age. If you are 25, different answer.


sure you can answer that question, as long as someone is healthy enough to lift, their age is only marginally relevant. Again, with doc go-ahead... Yes, it will benefit an overall fitness goal. Even if you are young or old.


----------



## petalpower

I've tried to incorporate compound strength training exercises into my cycling, and I feel that the recovery process from weights is detrimental to performing my training on the bicycle. 

My advice, would be to try hitting the weights after a workout on the bicycle. I ride every other day, and to have a 36+ hour period to recover would be best.

I still need to figure out a way to do it as I'm 38, and the amount of cycling keeps me at a svelte 150lbs with skinny, weak legs. I'm great on a bike, but weak elsewhere.


----------



## phoehn9111

Day 1 hard ride, Day 2 Squat plus legs. Repeat
Either one of two two things is happening.
Rider is not being honest with themselves about the intensity
of the resistance work, or the ride.
No way can anyone on earth go out, do hard squats, etc.
Then hammerfest the next day.


----------



## Poncharelli

Day 1: Hard ride, Hard lifting
Day 2: Easy ride, or other easy activity (jog, swim, etc.)
Repeat


----------



## phoehn9111

I call BS. Please define "hard" ride
Is this a hammerfest type deal or a tourismo?
Please define "hard" lifting. I mean not from a cyclists
perspective. I mean actual heavy squatting.
So you're saying you get off the bike from a 2 plus hour
genuine hard effort and head straight to the squat rack?
You couldn't even get the weight back from the rack
to do rep one. Dude.


----------



## crit_boy

I agree "hard" may mean different things. For me, a hard leg workout means not being able to walk with steady legs after it, getting close to tossing the cookies in the gym, etc. Sitting on the bench press for a hour BSing and completing 3 sets is probably outside the scope of hard. 

Hard ride and hard lifting cannot exist in the same day - probably not on consecutive days either. One of them will suffer too much to call them "hard". I could see an easy spin on the bike (or on a trainer) after a leg workout. However, it takes me at least the rest of the day to recover from a hard ride. I could not imagine trying to do a good leg workout before or after a hard ride. I would also separate my lifting days from my harder cycling days (no friday lifting before fast saturday group ride - unless I was trying to add that stress to training). 

I don't think I would do more than one day of good leg weight lifting in combination with 3+ days per week of cycling. I think you can do calves more often because they recover very quickly. But, calves do not add significant power to your cycling. 

In the off-season, I have had good results using high rep leg heavy circuit workouts in combination with spinning classes.

For OP, you have to learn how to do less than "hard" on all bikes rides. Not every ride can or should be at full effort. Different types of rides and efforts stress your body in different ways. You need the different stresses to improve.


----------



## cnardone

OP here. Yeah, the idea of doing both in one day is not something I'd do. 
I agree on doing legs no more than once a week. I think I am going to try dead lifts once a week with a 'no cycling day' the day after. Lighter weight more reps.

Crit,
I know I need to take rides that are easier, unfortunately (fortunately??), I live a couple of miles from Harriman State Park in NY. Riding there is great because there are very few cars. But it is hilly. At this point in my fitness, the two main hills have me mashing as low as 35-40 RPM. I can avoid one of them, but not the harder of the two.


----------



## Poncharelli

phoehn9111 said:


> I call BS. Please define "hard" ride
> Is this a hammerfest type deal or a tourismo?
> Please define "hard" lifting. I mean not from a cyclists
> perspective. I mean actual heavy squatting.
> So you're saying you get off the bike from a 2 plus hour
> genuine hard effort and head straight to the squat rack?
> You couldn't even get the weight back from the rack
> to do rep one. Dude.


Day 1: Hard group ride (Tuesday night world championship, usually 1 hour of work, if you really look at the data). After ride spin easy and ride additional zone 2 to get home, cool down 5-10min at the end. 2 hours total riding typical. Lifting: 4X5 squats. Use a weight that is challenging for the 5 reps, in your current condition (I guess that makes it hard). 

Days 2: Zone 1-2 with integrated sprint work (10s), or short hi cadence drills. Spin easy in between intervals. Follow up sprint/drills with Z2, finish ride with cool down. 

I think this works well for me because I really don't get immediately sore/tired from the Tues. hard ride (2 hour ride isn't too bad when your used to 8-18 hours a week). But the Thursday night workout may have to be toned down to reach power targets (Tempo instead of threshold int, for example). This also depends on accumulated training loads, short and long term.


----------



## PBL450

cnardone said:


> OP here. Yeah, the idea of doing both in one day is not something I'd do.
> I agree on doing legs no more than once a week. I think I am going to try dead lifts once a week with a 'no cycling day' the day after. Lighter weight more reps.
> 
> Crit,
> I know I need to take rides that are easier, unfortunately (fortunately??), I live a couple of miles from Harriman State Park in NY. Riding there is great because there are very few cars. But it is hilly. At this point in my fitness, the two main hills have me mashing as low as 35-40 RPM. I can avoid one of them, but not the harder of the two.


Squat my friend. Squat. And once you are conditioned and your body is ready, drop the lower weight reps and go with weights that challenge you at 8-10 reps. You can even go to less reps as you get more conditioned. For starters use lighter weights and low to moderate reps. Don't worry about results for 3 weeks, just focus on form and prepping your body for the heavy stuff, especially work on your shoulders. Rotators are not to be messed with so go easy at first. Then bring it.


----------



## waldo425

I have mixed feelings about picking up weights when you're so new to cycling. A part of me just wants to say, go out and ride. 

Heres about what I do:
Ride to gym (30min)
Basic warmup (box jumps, stretches)
2x10 front squat easy weight (go full extension) 
1x5 front squat moderate weight 
1x3 front squat heavy (3 rep max) 

Repeat process with Deadlift. Ill sometimes mix in some really light bench presses and upper body work (especially in January) so that I can work on my crap shoulders.) Minimum rest is 5 minutes on all of these lifts so you have some time. 

I then go and ride tempo for 3 hours then head home.

Spin easy the next day if you're sore. Getting the legs moving is better than nothing at all.



Of course - this is what you can do if you have the schedule of a pro rider (so you either have no job or a part time job.)


----------



## PBL450

waldo425 said:


> I have mixed feelings about picking up weights when you're so new to cycling. A part of me just wants to say, go out and ride.
> 
> Heres about what I do:
> Ride to gym (30min)
> Basic warmup (box jumps, stretches)
> 2x10 front squat easy weight (go full extension)
> 1x5 front squat moderate weight
> 1x3 front squat heavy (3 rep max)
> 
> Repeat process with Deadlift. Ill sometimes mix in some really light bench presses and upper body work (especially in January) so that I can work on my crap shoulders.) Minimum rest is 5 minutes on all of these lifts so you have some time.
> 
> I then go and ride tempo for 3 hours then head home.
> 
> Spin easy the next day if you're sore. Getting the legs moving is better than nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - this is what you can do if you have the schedule of a pro rider (so you either have no job or a part time job.)


Im not sure I understand the logic behind that squat progression? That's a lot of warming up and all to squat far from your real squat max? Like, why have a 3 rep max front squat? Are you taking the weight down on purpose by front squatting to avoid a true max effort? I could see that, but why bother with all those wasted reps in prep for that?

And this is after box jumps? Maybe I just don't understand your box jumps? Plyos are far harder and need more recovery than a squat? I don't see Plyos as warmup work...


----------



## waldo425

PBL450 said:


> Im not sure I understand the logic behind that squat progression? That's a lot of warming up and all to squat far from your real squat max? Like, why have a 3 rep max front squat? Are you taking the weight down on purpose by front squatting to avoid a true max effort? I could see that, but why bother with all those wasted reps in prep for that?
> 
> And this is after box jumps? Maybe I just don't understand your box jumps? Plyos are far harder and need more recovery than a squat? I don't see Plyos as warmup work...


There are no wasted reps. 
It's mostly for flexibility and core strength more than anything. It does provide a good warmup for both form and the body. Again, these are full drop lifts and I'm an endurance athlete; so theres no need to pile a massive load on there. 

Light plyo before. Ive done box and long jumps between sets as well. At least five minutes of rest after jumps. 



Here's an early november gym workout. This was just getting back to gym work this year. Had to go back and look at it. Looks like I had it a little backward but generally the same.

Warm-up: (choose weight that feels 'right')
-Wall squats 2x10
-Windmills 2x10 (each side)
-Kettle Bell Swings 2x25

Dead-Lifts:
2x10 DL @165lbs
3x5 DL @225-245
1-2x3 DL @ 265-285 (Optional)

Front-Squats:
2x10 FS @95lbs
3x5 FS @135-155range
2x1-2 FS @175lbs (Optional)

Cool-down:
-1-2x20-30 OHS squats (feel it out).



During the winter I would add weight and directly after gym work went out for 3 hours of tempo (Zone 3 riding.) 
This is what a pro endurance riders weight workout will look like. I'm not going for max/ all out grunt lifts. These are taxing while still complimenting what I want on the bike: endurance and strength.


----------



## PBL450

waldo425 said:


> There are no wasted reps.
> It's mostly for flexibility and core strength more than anything. It does provide a good warmup for both form and the body. Again, these are full drop lifts and I'm an endurance athlete; so theres no need to pile a massive load on there.
> 
> Light plyo before. Ive done box and long jumps between sets as well. At least five minutes of rest after jumps.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an early november gym workout. This was just getting back to gym work this year. Had to go back and look at it. Looks like I had it a little backward but generally the same.
> 
> Warm-up: (choose weight that feels 'right')
> -Wall squats 2x10
> -Windmills 2x10 (each side)
> -Kettle Bell Swings 2x25
> 
> Dead-Lifts:
> 2x10 DL @165lbs
> 3x5 DL @225-245
> 1-2x3 DL @ 265-285 (Optional)
> 
> Front-Squats:
> 2x10 FS @95lbs
> 3x5 FS @135-155range
> 2x1-2 FS @175lbs (Optional)
> 
> Cool-down:
> -1-2x20-30 OHS squats (feel it out).
> 
> 
> 
> During the winter I would add weight and directly after gym work went out for 3 hours of tempo (Zone 3 riding.)
> This is what a pro endurance riders weight workout will look like. I'm not going for max/ all out grunt lifts. These are taxing while still complimenting what I want on the bike: endurance and strength.


Thanks for such a great reply! The front squats are to more so engage the core muscles so you are canting the weight forward... Got it. If you get bored with them or if you want the load off your clavicles you can get a similar effect using the chains on regular squats. People are surprised at how much that forces you to stabilize the weight. Just back off the plates and go below a near max total load like you would with a front squat. The chains will increase resistance as you raise up and decrease at the bottom of the lift. Fair warning though, they are loud! Some people get pissy about that, especially if the pile up on the base of the cage. 

Yeah, plyos between sets, absolutely. They kick your a*s, well! they kick mine! I do a lot of knee tucks and lateral bounds, box jumps, drop jumps... I need to recover from that workout so it goes 1X week mixed with stretching and core work. 

Thanks again, I really appreciate the detail!


----------



## waldo425

They kick anyones ass if you do them right. Thats kinda the point  


Yup, full drop (as deep as you can go) and then back up will activate the core muscles. This is far better for cyclists in my opinion


----------



## cnardone

Checking back in. Did sSquats Sunday. Light weight high reps. Not jumping too deep too fast. I was good and sore Monday and even Tuesday. I rested Monday and rode on Tuesday. Almost no soreness apparent during the ride. I am not sure if it affected my ride time as other factors came into play (a bear in the road, raining) that had my on a route that I could not compare against any rides in the past.

I know a lot of people say elite riders don't squat and I believe them. but elite riders are also at the peak of fitness. I am so far from that, any physical activity will help me.

Thanks for all of the help guys.

cmn


----------



## PBL450

cnardone said:


> Checking back in. Did sSquats Sunday. Light weight high reps. Not jumping too deep too fast. I was good and sore Monday and even Tuesday. I rested Monday and rode on Tuesday. Almost no soreness apparent during the ride. I am not sure if it affected my ride time as other factors came into play (a bear in the road, raining) that had my on a route that I could not compare against any rides in the past.
> 
> I know a lot of people say elite riders don't squat and I believe them. but elite riders are also at the peak of fitness. I am so far from that, any physical activity will help me.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help guys.
> 
> cmn


Good to hear man! Keep the reps low and the weight low until your body is acclimated to the movement (if you are very new to lifting). Just focus on perfect form. Chin up, look forward, squat so thighs are parallel to the ground, no deeper, no shallower (you want your quads, hams and glutes to bear the load, not your knees). Do traditional squats, period. Skip deadlifts (for now). There some good instructions around, I'm a big fan of Mark Verstagen's Core Performance stuff, especially for new or re-conditioning. He is a brilliant guy... In fact, doing his basic 16 week plan plus cycling would a great baseline approach. 

Once you are comfortable with the motion start adding weight. Keep the reps under 12, even under 10. Eventually you want to be lifting heavy weight and low reps. Stay away from anything but a traditional squat. Use the cage and face forward. Squats are done through perfect form and psychology. There is no lifting like squatting IMO. Once you get the feel of driving your hips forward to complete the lift your weights will jump. 

I follow high weight, low rep squats with (10-12) dumbbell split squats, one leg legpress (negative only) and calf raises. Biggest to smallest... That starts my leg/core workout. 

I can see elite cyclists avoiding squats for a number of reasons. Misconceptions not among them, they are elite athletes. They build bodies to do one thing only. Most of us don't do that.


----------



## PBL450

Or just go get speedskater... 

https://m.facebook.com/joeymantia

Team USA! 33" hurdles, check that sh*t out!


----------



## crowaan

Without reading this whole thread where we argue the merits of weight training for cycling (I think its a good idea), I will answer original question.

If you want to work squats or deadlifts into a plan but don't want to sacrifice riding time, do your ride in the morning and lift in the evening. The day after you should be fine, often you are extra sore after the first time doing something but you get used to it a bit. Rest well.


----------



## waldo425

crowaan said:


> Without reading this whole thread where we argue the merits of weight training for cycling (I think its a good idea), I will answer original question.
> 
> If you want to work squats or deadlifts into a plan but don't want to sacrifice riding time, do your ride in the morning and lift in the evening. The day after you should be fine, often you are extra sore after the first time doing something but you get used to it a bit. Rest well.


I would actually do it the other way around and ride after lifting. This will help to loosen up the muscles and transfer those lifts into cycling specific endurance.


----------



## PBL450

waldo425 said:


> I would actually do it the other way around and ride after lifting. This will help to loosen up the muscles and transfer those lifts into cycling specific endurance.


Don't lift and do endurance on the same day.


----------



## BacDoc

For one of the best weight lifting exercises for any sport, involving core and glutes, 

Legend Fitness 3212 Westside Barbell Reverse Hyper Extension Pro - YouTube

Louie Simmons is the man behind Westside Barbell, the premier gym for power lifters and cross fitters. The reverse hyperextension is the core exercise of all his athletes and they have the rep for being the strongest and injury free lifters in the world.

Strong back and butt is the key for any sport and reverse hypers are the best exercise for this.


----------



## PBL450

BacDoc said:


> For one of the best weight lifting exercises for any sport, involving core and glutes,
> 
> Legend Fitness 3212 Westside Barbell Reverse Hyper Extension Pro - YouTube
> 
> Louie Simmons is the man behind Westside Barbell, the premier gym for power lifters and cross fitters. The reverse hyperextension is the core exercise of all his athletes and they have the rep for being the strongest and injury free lifters in the world.
> 
> Strong back and butt is the key for any sport and reverse hypers are the best exercise for this.


That's great BacDoc, thanks, I'm a reverse hyper fan, he's using a unique machine in the video, I'm not sure I've seen one in my gym or the others I've looked at, maybe I missed it?? Any suggestions on weighted reverse hypers without that rig?


----------



## BacDoc

PBL450 said:


> That's great BacDoc, thanks, I'm a reverse hyper fan, he's using a unique machine in the video, I'm not sure I've seen one in my gym or the others I've looked at, maybe I missed it?? Any suggestions on weighted reverse hypers without that rig?


Been trying to get my gym to purchase the reverse hyperextension machine, the cheaper one runs about $1200, if I had the space I'd buy it myself.

I've been using a 75cm stability ball on a weight bench. Just get on the ball and grab the bench. First set I use no weight and just lift legs. To add weight just get a dumbbell and hold it between the ankles/lower leg.

I'm up to 25lbs doing 4 sets, 15 reps, alternating with crunches on the ball. I do leg presses rather than squats as they seem easier on the knees. Can feel big improvement with riding form especially with hammering in the drops.


----------



## PBL450

BacDoc said:


> Been trying to get my gym to purchase the reverse hyperextension machine, the cheaper one runs about $1200, if I had the space I'd buy it myself.
> 
> I've been using a 75cm stability ball on a weight bench. Just get on the ball and grab the bench. First set I use no weight and just lift legs. To add weight just get a dumbbell and hold it between the ankles/lower leg.
> 
> I'm up to 25lbs doing 4 sets, 15 reps, alternating with crunches on the ball. I do leg presses rather than squats as they seem easier on the knees. Can feel big improvement with riding form especially with hammering in the drops.


Thanks! I like that idea. As for squatting, squats done with good form should strengthen instead of damage the knees. Always full squat, knees parallel to the ground, no higher, no lower. Take weight off the bar if it compromises your form. The problem area with squats is the natural breakdown of form at technical failure and near actual failure. That's what gets people's backs and knees. I've been there... Still the king of lifts.


----------



## waldo425

PBL450 said:


> Don't lift and do endurance on the same day.


Ok. Why? 

It's what Ive always done. It's what many riders do and it's very effective.


----------



## BacDoc

waldo425 said:


> Ok. Why?
> 
> It's what Ive always done. It's what many riders do and it's very effective.


Very effective up to a certain age. At some point the aging process affects recovery and this varies with individuals but sooner or later the body needs more time to recover.


----------



## PBL450

waldo425 said:


> Ok. Why?
> 
> It's what Ive always done. It's what many riders do and it's very effective.


Because for most riders you are cheating one or the other with less than maximal effort. Strength and endurance also work, to some extent, at cross purposes. And as BacDoc said, there isn't room for recovery. Now, that said, if you get the recovery and nutrition dialed in it can certainly work, but it will be best suited to already fit athletes, not people seeking to improve or gain fitness, including older athletes. My post presumed that gaining fitness was more so the case for the OP.


----------



## cnardone

As the OP, yeah, I am looking to get into some semblance a shape other than terrible. The idea of working out in the morning and riding in the afternoon and leaving the 4 kids with my wife for 3-4 hours probably won't go over well. It is either one or the other and done first thing in the morning. Frankly, after squating I usually don't want to do much the rest of the day anyway. What I have found helpful in the past (several years ago), was to take the dog for an easy walk after squating. It helped with soreness. But I can't see riding hard on the same day.

I am 3 weeks in. I've ridden on the 2nd day after squating each week. Squat Sunday, ride Tuesday. While I can still feel the soreness walking up steps, I get no sore feeling while on the bike. I can say, I don't have the same ...spring in my step (so to speak) riding on Tuesday that I have on Saturday, but no soreness. 

I am happy so far. I went clipless the Friday before I started squating. I've definitely seen an improvement in hills but how much is due to pedals vs conditioning I can't tell.

Thanks for all the help.
cmn


----------



## PBL450




----------

